# Anyone have the smaller Router Insert Plate Rockler use to make.



## amassey08873 (May 26, 2012)

I'm looking for a 7 & 15/16" x 11" insert plate for an old Rockler Table. I thought I got a decent deal when I stumbled upon someone selling a Rockler Router Table w/ stand and accessories. It has the Table, Fence, Stand, 3 Feather Boards, Dust Collection fitting, paid $199. Figured hey at the worst I'll have to spend $69 on an insert plate which I did, just to find out it was to big. Then after I spoke to a rep at rockler and they informed me they no longer make them, I had to laugh. So I'm reaching out to you fine folks hoping someone might kinow another brand that will fit or someone still selling them. 

I guess I could upgrade the table to fit the newer plates, just was hoping for an easier solution. 

My master card comercial goes like this. 

Rockler Table Stand & Fence $199
Insert Plate $69
Gas to and fro picking it all up $29
Realizing your a dumb ass who got took!!!!!!
PRICELESS
Theres somethings that money can't buy....YEa Luck!! 
For everything else ahhhhh##%%###% it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Anthony,

Instead of butchering your router table, consider making a new plate for the table.

MIKE has a 'sticky' on that somewhere, but I cannot lay my hands on it.

Instead of making round base plate, make one to fit your table. You might have to use thicker material. 

You might even be lucky and some one may have a plate for you.....

found it..

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/8114-making-your-own-sub-base-plate.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Anthony, you will have no problem installing the larger mounting plate. This photo shows the Trend Varijig but you can use some 3" wide pieces of MDF or high density particle board and double sided carpet tape to do the job. I would suggest returning the aluminum plate you got from Rockler and using the Grizzly mounting plate which is phenolic and costs $13 but this is a personal preference and the Rockler aluminum plate will work just fine. If you use the Grizzly plate you can buy the Rousseau installation kit which has a template and a two piece guide bushing that only requires two steps for a perfect fit. There is a sticky thread showing how to do this.


----------



## amassey08873 (May 26, 2012)

jw2170 thanks for advice, I don't have a band saw just yet, but I hope to have one in the near future 3-5 months., If I did, I feel I could pull off an insert plate that would give me years of use. But now that you mentioned it, I'm going to contact http://www*********
get an estimate, I'm sure they could machine an aluminum plate to the specs I need. Just might not be as true as current plate, which will probably cost more..lol. What makes me want to laugh even more...(Cry)
Is I was well in my way building my own custom Router Table and Fence. And if you add up what I spent on T-Tracks, Knobs, Bolts, and assortment of material's to make the table top with. I'm well over what a new set up would cost (Rockelr) I tend to over due it when making small purchases. Take the black star knobs for instance, I must of spent $60 over the course of 3 months grabbing a few here and there. I' know i'll use them same goes for the T Tracks I picked up. I have a weakness buying in bulk @ a decent price when ever I can. But to get back on topic, thank you for the advice, I much rather have a go at it with the plate, rather then mess up the table. I' already messed up part of my 4' x 3' x 3/4" melamine table. Thinking I could freehand route the edges to fit the Kreg Plate I ordered. Resulting in me cutting off the part of the table left with 3.5 x 3.5. Matter of fact.. 
Mike I owe you a big Thank You!! You advised me to look at the Rousseau Insert Plate when I asked about plates for custom router table. You even provided the template link as well. If I didn't get mislead bye Amazon's description for the Kreg Insert Plate I would of saved myself a lot of time, and uneeded frustration.....Not to mention still having full use of my table. But the way Amazon describes the Kreg Kit can lead me to believe the insert plate levelers are included. Which turned out....aren't I contacted Amazon after receiving the Kreg plate, asking for a replacement because the Insert Plate Levelers weren't in the package. (I liked that you just had to cut a hole out for installation with the levelers) Which they sent out. So when the second plate finally arrived I realized I'd been had. So I ordered the insert plate levelers for another $18. When I started adding up what I spent on this table so far it hit me, I've got $90 invested in just the plate when you add $69 for kreg plate & $18 for levelers. This ate and ate at me so I ordered the Rousseau Plate you advised and couldn't be more happier, sending the two Kreg Plates Back. (I kept the levelers) So while I wait yet again for the Rousseau Plate to arrive, I stumble upon a Rockler Table Set up with all the accessories for $199...... I thought it was there table they currently sell. So I drove an hr away to purchase it. (Now I realize why no one bought it) So low and behold the insert plate doesn't come with the table so I ordered yet another one that I figured would fit. Which as you no didn't. I'm keeping the Rousseau to finish my own router table. But really would like to get this Rockler up and Running. So had I just listened to you Mike I'd be well ahead of the game right now. With a considerable amount saved. 

The rocker table is two thick I believe to use the insert plate levelers. You just have to laugh!!! Thank god Amazon had the return policy they do. I guess they need to when they word things exactly the same.


----------



## amassey08873 (May 26, 2012)

*pic*

pic


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Remember to tell him, that $13 plate from Grizzly (PT 10432047)... Not in their catalog and won't show up online. To call their 800 number to order it. It's a part for one of the tables they make.

For my curiosity and reference, what is the dimensions of that Grizzly insert?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It's now a listed item on the Grizzly web site  thanks to Mike McG. for that.. 

PT10432047 INSERT W/GUIDE PIN 9 X 12


The Grizzly plate can be cut down on the table saw to fit most router tables..
I do it all the time to fit my hand routers to take on all the brass guides on the market place today..(PC type and the Lee Valley type..all with one base plate)

But they can still be used (snap inserts rings) on the router table as well a real plus for the router.. 
==


==


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Anthony, you can return the levelers as well. With a Rousseau style plate(like the one by Grizzly) all you need is 4 allen set screws available from any hardware store for less than $2 and you are in business.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

*I got it !!*

I have the Rockler plate you're looking for. Where are you?
7 15/16" X 11" and drilled for the Bosch 1617 router.
I don't know why but Rockler sells the insert rings for these even though they don't offer them anymore. Mine was replaced with the Rockler FX lift and I'm never going back. That lift/router combination is fantastic. In fact, you may want to look into that idea.


----------



## amassey08873 (May 26, 2012)

Thank You rcp612 I couldn't help it!!.... I got froggy last night and had my way with the table. I realized I only needed to route out a lip / rabbet around the current cutout, where the old plate would go. I figured if I was careful not to go to far either way If I messed up I could always forget about the rabbet and use the levelers which do fit the talble. So I used the template I made for the Kreg Insert Plate I made for installation on my custom table, which I returned for the Rousseau Plate. The Rockler Plate fit right inside the template perfect..., except for the Height of the template was a bit higher then the Rockler Plate.
I squared the template up to the old cut out, Used the depth gauge to mark out where to stop the plunge on the old lip, being the plates are same thickness. So I took my time. And the first cut went really well, I didn't have to adjust a thing, the depth of cut matched perfect to existing lip/Rabbet. two sides needed some multiple passes to lay even. Using a sharp chisel I fine tuned everything. My first test fit when I was done, left me with 1/16" on the right hand side that needed removing for the plate to fit.:wub: If I didnt move the template,:wackoBad Judgement):cray: but it was 3:45am so I wasn't thinking to clearly. But when I moved the template, I over compensated for the height of rockler plate, its funny cause from the lower left side to center of plate I'm a 8th of an inch over at the lower left corner which walks its self down or decreases to flush almost dead center on the bottom. And for the top its the exact opposite, The right top corner I'm over an 8th to high which bye the center of the plate is gone. The cool thing is the Rockler Plate almost snaps into my new cut out, being opposite sides are over, Please let me know what you think.!! I had the router cutting in 6th gear with 1/4" straight bit with 1/2" shank. So I thank you Rcp612 for the offer, but now that I've updated the insert plate cutout, The old plates are to small.:lol::dance3:


----------

